# Aqueon Evolve 8 Lighting - Asked support but can you help me decipher the answer?



## Stefil (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello! I recently joined this forum after researching for my own first planted tank and picked up the aqueon evolve 8 due to a budget limitation. I am debating switching out the stock LED light for a stronger one but was curious if I could grow anything besides low light plants. I have tried to find out the lighting specs online, through their website, and in the manual itself but the most I've found that way were wary guesses from other evolve owners. I finally ended up contacting aqueon themselves and they responded to me in a prompt manner, but due to my very limited experience regarding plants and lighting, I am unfamiliar with the technical jargon. There were two separate responses to my inquiry and I feel a bit wary about the advice given. I would appreciate it if someone could explain it to me. I hope this information can be of help to other evolve owners and potential buyers too. :icon_bigg


Answer 1:

"I had to check with my research department to answer your question. Here is what they had to say. 
They are being driven at 0.08 watts. The chips are rated at 100 mW when driven at a forward current of 100mA. But that is only a test spec. and not what LED’s are normally driven at. The chips are driven at 350mA which is a common forward current value used for driving LED chips in actual use.

Here is the PAR distribution chart when measured at 12” (the bottom of the Evolve 8).










And here is the lumens distribution chart (also at 12”)










This is sufficient to grow just about any type of plant. We have been growing a variety of plants and even a few corals in our test tanks for the last year under the lights."




Answer 2:


"The led on the evolve 8 unit is great for plants. PAR 25.25 with a lux of 2445 ( that’s stronger than the biocube)"


Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have really enjoyed my time lurking the forum and will have many more questions later once I figure this out. Thanks!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I have an evolve 4 with the smaller version LEDs. In my experience with the tanks (i have two of these) the stock led's are sufficient for growing beautiful thick moss and medium light plants.

During my trim and WC last night, i noticed that my original effort to plant HC, which didnt take off, had managed to established itself in my moss tree as i saw light green patches on the moss itself.

You can certainly get one of those clip on cfl lights from fluval, finnex which would work a bit better than our led's but i was never entirely sure whether the dimmensions would fit or over hang my 4 gallon tank. im sure you wont have that concern since your 8 is much larger. which reminds me, i have to email aqueon again as my LED light is starting to flicker. better get this sorted as it makes me and likely my shrimp very uncomfortable.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i can't see the chart but 25 par is decent if its at the substrate. don't try to grow any super plants and don't expect red plants. but you can grow quite a few varieties in there


----------



## Stefil (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry about the images, they are now fixed.  Thank you for the responses so far. I think I'll probably go ahead and pick up a CFL anyway just to be on the safe side even though the plants I picked up today aren't very light intensive. (Marsilea Minuta, anubias nana, anubias petite, trident fern, and moss) I just dont want my first attempt to end up as a complete failure! Once I place the minuta into the substrate, I'll upload some pics. I'm still unsure about the placement anyway.


----------



## cnoel (Feb 23, 2013)

I know this thread is old as dirt but was wondering if you have an update on your status with this tank/light?
I have the evolve 4 that i am about to set up and have an extra stock light and am curious on how this set up would work.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

As you can see above, the lights for your specific tank are sufficient for growing low and medium-light plants.

Two fixtures would give you quite a bit more light and may necessitate the use of CO2 and dosing of ferts.


----------



## J.mccollum (Apr 29, 2012)

I have the evolve 8 and 2 of the stock LED lights fixtures on it. I have been running it this was for almost a year, keeping shrimp in it with no CO2, I have have a crazy amount of moss growing along with ludwidia(primrose), Amazon Sword and a duckweed/frogbit.
No problems with algae although the floating plant do a great job of dimming the light - give it a try I really like my setup. Not sure on the par but I consider it low-med lighting


----------

